

Ask HN: Crowdfunding aggregator for investors' projects. Would you use it? - cstefanovici

Crowdfunding aggregator for investors to share investments from across platforms and have them all in one place. It would also let investors follow others and see what they are investing in or search according to project criteria to discover new projects and investors.<p>It would help projects get initial buzz and/or the last funds needed by letting them reach investors who typically invest in the project's sector.<p>So to recap:<p>- Platforms and projects get exposed to more users who typically invest<p>- Investors can see what projects other people they know and respect are investing in<p>- Projects can make a push to get either initial buzz or the last funds needed by targeting and reaching investors who are most likely to invest in their project<p>Would you use it?
======
imtu80
It depends what kind of investors are participating. I am not sure if my
concerns are valid but as a developer, I would hate if I have to deal with
annoying investors who instead of helping and promoting the start up are
bossing around to get updates on work and wanting to double their money as
quick as they can.

~~~
cstefanovici
I think you misunderstood. Let me clarify:

By investors here, I mean backers/donors who receive a perk according to the
size of their donation and who only receive that perk (which sometimes is the
product the project is developing) if the project meets its goal. This is for
investors who DO NOT get equity in a company.

------
cstefanovici
CLARIFICATION: By investors here, I mean backers/donors who receive a perk
according to the size of their donation and who only receive that perk (which
sometimes is the product the project is developing) if the project meets its
goal.

This is for investors who get don't equity in a company.

------
tjbd3
I've seen people ask for this on Quora I think. When I invest in a project I
love, I try to share it with my friends but sharing it with people who
actually put money in to help awesome projects succeed would in fact be more
effective.

Like it

------
arocelle
What would keep me coming to this site?

~~~
cstefanovici
You would come to discover new things that others are working on either from
your friends or from categories.

We would also have a more editorial section where we would keeps tabs on the
projects you invested in.

For a user/investor/project backer the value proposition is: \- you'd post
your investments (and we're thinking of the most seamless way this can be done
so there is no friction) so they can seen by others to help project succeed \-
you would follow people you know to see the projects they invest in and maybe
get interested in those as well. \- you can search by category, location,
project type... to find interesting projects from across many crowdfunding
plaforms (of which each is tailored to a certain niche)

~~~
arocelle
That makes sense.

Suggestion: maybe it can also have a calendar of my rewards and project
completion dates and it can send notifications.

------
chris_dcosta
In this what Angel List does?

~~~
cstefanovici
Not at all. Angel List is for companies and angel investors or VC investors.
This is for people who invest in projects like the Tesla Museum on Indiegogo
or the Android-powered Ouya console on Kickstarter

~~~
sharemywin
people on kickstarter etc don't get equity. in for clarification above it
mentions investors getting equity. Is it for people that pre-buy something or
for investors?

~~~
cstefanovici
my fail. I meant "investors who DO NOT get equity"

